# Calling all Americans in Penang or KL!



## kylemcgee (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello -

My name is Kyle McGee. I have lived in Penang for the last 2 years. If you're like me, the politics of home still interest me. 

I have been contacted by an organization who would like to help Americans abroad vote in the upcoming elections in November. They are looking for volunteers to help sign up people and get organized in KL and Penang. 

If you have any interest, please let me know! You can sign yourself up at their site at www,votefromabroad.org. 

They would appreciate your support. It is an Obama organization, but they will happily accept any support for voters abroad. 

Thanks and take care!

Kyle


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You remind me that I have to figure out what to do to be able to vote while I am traveling. Not knowing where I will be makes it a bit awkward.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Kyle, I don´t think you will get much of a response on this M/sia forum, seems to be very little life in it!. Sorry I can´t help, I´m British, back on the Island late Sept. Regards Robert


----------



## kylemcgee (Aug 17, 2008)

rjnpenang said:


> Hi Kyle, I don´t think you will get much of a response on this M/sia forum, seems to be very little life in it!. Sorry I can´t help, I´m British, back on the Island late Sept. Regards Robert


Ok. Thanks for your response! Do you have any ideas about how to find Americans in KL or Penang? (besides the embassies)...

Take care -

Kyle


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Difficult!, I remember going for a Guinness in a bar/pub near the duty free zone, (lots of Japanese restaurants there), and later walking past another bar, both places seemed to be haunts for foreigners, posibly working in the zone. Its posible you could post a notice there, The road is Lebuhraya Sungai Nibong. 
(We have a place in Putra Marine, very near to Queensbay). And there is a supermarket in KL (Bangksar?) that seems to cater for expats. Regards Robert


----------



## kylemcgee (Aug 17, 2008)

rjnpenang said:


> Difficult!, I remember going for a Guinness in a bar/pub near the duty free zone, (lots of Japanese restaurants there), and later walking past another bar, both places seemed to be haunts for foreigners, posibly working in the zone. Its posible you could post a notice there, The road is Lebuhraya Sungai Nibong.
> (We have a place in Putra Marine, very near to Queensbay). And there is a supermarket in KL (Bangksar?) that seems to cater for expats. Regards Robert


Thanks for the suggestions. I will try a few bars in Penang then.. I know Americans drink! 

Take care!

Kyle


----------



## Joshua_Beverly_Hills (Jul 27, 2008)

*KL-American.com could be a deal breaker for you-!!*



kylemcgee said:


> Ok. Thanks for your response! Do you have any ideas about how to find Americans in KL or Penang? (besides the embassies)...
> 
> Take care -
> 
> Kyle


You can check out KL-American website. They have gatherings and activities involving expat Americans and members in Kuala Lumpur. You could join their events and do networking & stuff. Since I last read, there were about 300 families from the USA who live in Kuala Lumpur and are a member of the America Association.

Less said, details can be found at American Association of Malaysia Home Page (KL-American.com)


----------

